# Help Akashi is sick!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So he is my first and only betta! I have read so many peoples posts on here about their bettas getting sick but the problem with mine is that he doesnt have any signs of sickness or parasites, his fins look nice, and he eats well / hasnt had any changes in the water. So what is wrong? He just sits at the bottom of the tank, (for the last 2 days), and doesnt come up to see me like he always does and doesnt want to eat or even hardly take breaths. He just lays on the snails and lets himself be propelled by the current. I seperated him this morning, thinking anything different would help, and put him in his own 5g with no filter or bubbler so therefore no current. I can get him a filter, just not at this very moment because I know it would be better, but still, whats wrong??? I gave him a lush plastic plant environment as well to hide in but he still hasnt eaten and just sits at the bottom. Help please! I'm gettin a new tank just for him and he may not even be alive to see it!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank parameters? How long have you had him?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine do that when the temp isn't to their liking. When I added a heater and kept them temp at 80, they were much happier.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

It could be Swim Bladder Disease. My fish has SBD and does the same thing-he just sits at the bottom. If it is SBD you could try a number of things, some suggestions are: fasting him for a few days or you could try feeding him the inside of a cooked pea. But then again-It could also be the temperature. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I keep the temp at 78 all the time . Nooooo I dont want him to be sick! I usually fast him like once a week, for about a day. How long? Should I do it for longer! I've had him for about 7 months and I dont know how old he was when I first got him at a dollar store in bad condition....but he was so happy just a few days ago. Anymore ideas?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Was he a large looking fish when you got him? Coz he could have been up to a year old when you got him. Most bettas are already 6 months old when you by them because it takes them 30 weeks to reach adult size and if he'd been in that shop a while who knows how old he could have been, and in that case he could be jsut getting old and on his way out


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well now he's at the top of his 5g isolation tank (i littered it with plants) and seems to be alright....but I think you're right. He was his full size when I purchased him . I guess I'll just keep him as happy as I can until he decides to go *sniff* He was really the only one I REALLY cared about in my tank....dont get me wrong, I love em all, but if it wasnt for him, I would never have discovered this secret world. He is one amazing fellow.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Just make his life as happy as can be. But face it, an average betta in average conditions usually live about 2 years. (and other people don't start projection your exclaimed objections because that's just what I heard-and you all treat your fish better too). I have my betta in a 5 gal aswell, but I have real plants not fake anymore, so my beloved betta enjoys it.

What does Akashi mean anyways?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Akashi means red death. Hehehe he used to be a real tough guy back in the day. He's my red fan tail betta. Is that what they are called? Fan tail and crown tail right? But yeah, he is really losing it now. Not moving AT ALL from his space by the heater and his bubble nest. Also hasnt eaten a thing in 5 days. Oh jeez....


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't count him out yet. He may be at the end, but then he may not. Mine has had a couple of bouts of the same kind of thing, but after a week or so of being on death watch, he ends up perking up and getting back to normal. Maybe they get colds or something like we do and just need their immune systems to fight it off. Dunno, just don't give up yet. They can easily live without eating for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Yea my betta hasn't eaten for a while...anorexic little thing..... 

Try some live brine shrimp to help stimulate eating.

Also have you treated him for any possible illness?


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have not treated him for any illness. He just doesnt show any signs but I was thinking about it, seeing as he's not getting any better. The one thing that really breaks my heart is how he used to always greet me and make me his whole day. Like everytime I'd come to the tank he would come out just to watch me and me watch him. So that really depresses me. Also, he's become really paranoid of me touching him...like poking him because he doesnt move AT ALL. He used to be just like: "what? is someone touching me? oh, its you...food? hey whats up." And now he swims away like I'm gonna hurt him or something. So if you have any idea of what I could give him to cheer him up...and also the mystery snail that is really sick and wont eat as well that lives with him, then please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

That makes me think he may have internal parasites. If there's no signs of infection but he can't stand to be touched he may be full of parasites. If that's the case you need to get something to treat him, I'm pretty sure betta fix will help with it (but i'm not entierly sure, RC or someone correct me if I'm wrong). Just go to your LFS and ask them what they can give u to treat internal parasites in ur betta and they should be able to tell you. But you need to do something NOW!!!! 

Good luck and I hope he gets better


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I think I agree with Anasfire's idea since he has stopped eating now for several days and has started hiding.

Betta fix is simply watered down melafix. Melafix is used to treat bacterial stuff & fin damage generally speaking - and even then not for serious stuff. 

Gel-tek makes a gel food that is for internal parasites - Gel-tek UltraCure PX.
It contains metronidazole and praziquantel. I've had pretty good luck with the gel-tek foods. 

Jungle also makes a medicated pellet food but the pellets are really too large for a bettas small mouth. I've used them by crushing the pellets between 2 spoons but most of the fish I've tried the jungle food with simply wouldn't touch it.

I've also used Aquarium Pharmaceuticals General Cure successfully. It has metronidazole, Copper Sulfate, and Trichlorfon in it. The medicated foods would probably be preferable but since he is not eating, you may not be able to get it in him that way. 

Copper wouldn't be good for the snail. I'm afraid I'm not too snail savy so I really don't have any pointers on him - sorry 

I also think that bettas can get depressed (yea Im sure someone will ridicule me). I've had girls that just sat on the bottom after being separated and only perked up when they could see their old friends. Seeing other girls wasnt enough - it had to be the ones they were used to. Of course, you often see the males being depressed after they have been removed from their fry. I've heard other betta keepers mention depression as well.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've deffinitly noticed depression in my bettas both male and female. I actually had one die of it (I'm sure it wasn't anything else) she was ok when I got her home, though seemed a little withdrawn and uninterested in my other female. So I moved her to my community tank thinking she might prefer the warmer water, plant life and company of my various fish (see signiture) only to find her dead, after she perked up a little, a few days later. I returned her to my LFS today and got a free replacement as well as 2 more incase any of them drop dead too. 
He may just be having a sad period. Give him some time. IMO if he was going to die he would have by now (not to say he won't at all) but I''ve always found once a betta shows signs of going downhill it usually doens't take very long for them to die and I'm sure he wouldn't be making bubble nests (which is something unhappy, dying fish don't really do) So the fact that he hasn't yet should give you a little hope so goodluck. I really hope he doens't die.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your support. He was doing a tiny bit better last night, he actually ate a piece of food, but then after that, he floated on his side at the top of the tank. I hate this! I searched last night for peas...for like 20 mins. I thought maybe I could give him the inside of one (that idea just sounds so awesome to me...haha) but I don't have any. And now I'm going to work! So I really hope he can wait one more day for treatment. I have a feeling it might be internal parasites too. I'll remove the snail before treatment, dont worry. But jesus, he's my betta guy, my first fish...I just dont want him to die.

OH!!! And speaking for dying! Last night I was removing uneaten food from the tank and I found a piece of his fin! I was like, what the hell!!! Now I'm more worried then ever, is he falling apart? Help help help!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Peices of fin falling off suggests fin rot. He really needs some kind of medical treatment. The floating on his side after eating suggests he may indeed be constipated and the inside of a cooked pea should help him with that if you can get him to eat it that is. I really can't stress enough that you go into your LFS and just ask them what u can get. It may end up costing u around $20 to get 2 types of treatment (one for fin rot,velvet and white spot and one for internal parasites) but in the end it may be what saves him.

Goodluck


----------

